# New Babies



## ParanoidPython (Dec 19, 2009)

Just thought i'd throw some pictures on of some of our new babies

Major Skinks - _Egernia Frerei_






Eastern Blue tongue - _Tiliqua Scincoides Scincoides_





Cunningham Skinks - _Egernia Cunninghami_


----------



## ParanoidPython (Dec 19, 2009)

Some new gecko Hatchies

Southern Spotted Velvet - _Oedura Tryoni_




Robust Velvet - _Oedura Robusta_


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww they are all so cute well done


----------



## gregcranston (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome lookin babies, I especially like the look of the major and the cunningham!


----------

